# Sam Gawith Commonwealth Mixture Full Strength



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a mixture for those who like full strength tobaccos. Commonwealth is a 50/50 mix of heavily steamed Virginias and Cyprian latakia. upon opening the can the mixture is moderately moist. It is somewhat fine cut and dark, a mix of very dark brown and black. It has a wonderful smell that reminds me of freshly turned soil. It both packs and lights easily and is very little problem to keep lit. As it burns I can taste the sweetness of the Virginias but it is definitely underlying the heavier components involved, which remind me of nothing else so much as the aftertaste from a strong cup of coffee. From this tobacco I did learn the meaning of "full strength" and I also learned that I'm probably never going to be a connoisseur of full strength tobaccos, but I guess we all have different tastes. In other reviews it is often compared in taste to Penzance, which seems to be very popular, and those of you who like it would likely appreciate SG Commonwealth as well.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Good review. It's on my list to try--I like 'full strength' stuff and latakia!


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

Just got a tin yesterday can't wait to crack it open...
If it taste anything like Penzance I'll be on happy camper..


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I got MadHatter's tin from him--and just wanted to mention, I'd finally been able to crack it open and have a bowl. And that, my friends, is some good stuff. Thanks for sending it this way dude! Creamy and cool and smooth....


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Sounds good, I definately want to try it (I *love* penzance)


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

TimB said:


> Sounds good, I definately want to try it (I *love* penzance)


Just ordered some, looking forward to Tuesday when it arrives...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I just recently discovered this blend. I've smoked a few bowls already and posted a review on CR. Wanted to offer it up here (broader audience):

*Blend*: Commonwealth Mixture 
*Manufacture*: Samuel Gawith 
*Container*: 50g Tin 
*Tobacco*: Virginia blended with Latakia (50/50) 
*Cut*: Broken Flake

*Smoking Notes*: This was my 3rd bowl and I already can't get enough of it! This is definately a full bodied tobacco boasting a nice combination of Virigina and Latakia. It's a fairly complex blend; which is suprising when you consider it's a 50/50 mix. Should be pretty straight forward, it isn't. There is a nice ballet of flavors as the Virigina and Latakia dance throughout. (Did I just use ballet in a review?)

*General Notes*: If you're a fan of Latakia blends than this is a must try. If you're thinking of exploring them I would pass on this one at first. There is alot of subtely with this blend and it would be difficult to put your finger on without some prior experience with English blends. None the less, this is an excellant smoke and should be in everyone's cellar IMO.

*Overall Assessment*: This is an outstanding smoke. When I think of an "English blend", this is what I think of. A good balance of Virigina and Latakia. Neither dominating the smoke, each presenting itself with confidence throughout the bowl. I believe it's availabe in bulk 
as well...in which case I'll be investing in a good amount to keep on hand. It went easily into my Straight Big Ben and required minimium effort to keep it going.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

No Latakia for me here please. I'm developing a tongue for it slowly and hopefully i'll find that crossover blend that really sets me on fire for Latakia. I just received a few to give a shot (thanks Evan!), but i might hold off on the full strength for a little bit. Sounds interesting though, i've always been curious what a "full strength" tobacco tastes like and it looks like you may have found one p (one day Vrbas, one day...)


----------

